# 7.3 chips, mods, for black smoke?



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 1995 power stroke 7.3 with stacks, and I want it to blow black smoke, not a lot, but some when I floor it. I've heard of all kinds of cheap ways from clipping wires on the motor to pouring old oil in my tank. I don't want to hurt my motor, or my 24mpg. I want a chip at some point, but at $500+ I'm too broke for that now. I've also heard there is a way to hook up a smoke switch. What is the best chip for the 7.3?


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

You should join powerstroke nation. Its a great forum and has a ton of info.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know there is a way to wire a smoke switch in a cummins, unsure on a powerjoke but I imagine it's doable. I used to run a TS Performance 6 position 140hp chip on my f250 ....got it out of the Angleton, Tx area from a place called Advance Diesel, you should be able to google it. I think the chip was somewhere around $200 and it definitely performed! (and even at 100mph I could floor it cloud the road behind me  )He will program it for you any way you like.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

What kind of mpg were you getting?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Smoke and mpg don't really mix well lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.advancediesel.net/TS-PERFORMANCE-6-Position-Chip-945-03-FORD-POWERSTROKE-73L-1180401.htm


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup smoke is fuel so you can't have them both lol. Why is chips for a ford so cheap. Lol I paid like $700 for my quad. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

@KIDROCK, that sir is the chip I spoke of. He sets them up based on your vin. I drove to the shop and picked mine up, was definitely worth the money. Just beware, if you choose to start running the higher levels then you will want to do some moderate tranny upgrades. My truck was a 2000 f250 4x4 with 33" tires....it averaged 17 mpg with that chip, 4" exhaust, and a cold air intake. It was rediculously quick for being so cheaply modded.....and then came injectors, turbo work, tranny work, and a stacked tuner......BIG DIFFERENCE.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Yup smoke is fuel so you can't have them both lol. Why is chips for a ford so cheap. Lol I paid like $700 for my quad.


I wondered the same thing. My dodge hasnt been cheap for anything lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got a 5speed. I think it should be fine. One day I want to upgrade to a 6speed. It's a 2wd single cab. I run it hard and still average 20 to 24 mpg. Go 70mph+ everywhere.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^You should be good then, at most you might need a bigger clutch....you'll find out in time to come lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Pm narfy on here he is a supreme diesel engine guru. He could help you out.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I missed something here . Is smoke a new fascination on diesels or something? I hated when mine did that, I could count on changing the egr valve at each oil change . At 400$ a pop it got expensive . So the tuner stayed down until I needed more ponies. I had the 07' F-250 with the 6.0 TD with an edge platinum tuner with level 6 unlocked stacked with bully dog , 5 inch exhaust from turbo back, AFR stage 2 intake , and ran a 12.10 1/4 mile . It was the fastest dang truck I ever owned. Especially to be stock and 4 door super crew and 4 wheel drive . But the cost of injectors and turbo's every 6-10 months got the best of me . Never again . F u Ford




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Smoke is horsepower going out the tail pipe. I would rather it hual as and not smoke just my thinking . Heck if it's a standard just put in 4th gear and take off


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

browland said:


> I think I missed something here . Is smoke a new fascination on diesels or something? I hated when mine did that, I could count on changing the egr valve at each oil change . At 400$ a pop it got expensive . So the tuner stayed down until I needed more ponies. I had the 07' F-250 with the 6.0 TD with an edge platinum tuner with level 6 unlocked stacked with bully dog , 5 inch exhaust from turbo back, AFR stage 2 intake , and ran a 12.10 1/4 mile . It was the fastest dang truck I ever owned. Especially to be stock and 4 door super crew and 4 wheel drive . But the cost of injectors and turbo's every 6-10 months got the best of me . Never again . F u Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an 03 f350 reg can 6. 0 I love it it was fast and had power but I stack a bulky dog and an edge module and blew my turbo injectors and head gasket after I got it fixed got rid of the bulky dog and went with an Sct never had any more problems after that but the bulky dog just runs way to hot and if u don't have a pile of money to upgrade everything then I wouldn't suggest stacking it with anything. And my buddy's 7.3 did the same thing with bully dog IMO bullydog boxes are just to much endless u leave it on economy mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

jprzr said:


> I had an 03 f350 reg can 6. 0 I love it it was fast and had power but I stack a bulky dog and an edge module and blew my turbo injectors and head gasket after I got it fixed got rid of the bulky dog and went with an Sct never had any more problems after that but the bulky dog just runs way to hot and if u don't have a pile of money to upgrade everything then I wouldn't suggest stacking it with anything. And my buddy's 7.3 did the same thing with bully dog IMO bullydog boxes are just to much endless u leave it on economy mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah me too , I loved having the module and the down load . I went thru 4 turbos and 3 complete sets of injectors . While it was under warranty around 63k miles I let one of my buddies that I race with talk me into putting propane on it with the rest of the goodies . That lasted two good hits and it blew the head gaskets , egr cooler,oil cooler , turbo and 4 injectors. If that hadn't of been covered under warranty it would probably still be sitting in my driveway broken lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I hear ya there. Those trucks are great but if u don't have a warranty then u better have deep pockets cause it ain't cheap when they break


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

jprzr said:


> I hear ya there. Those trucks are great but if u don't have a warranty then u better have deep pockets cause it ain't cheap when they break
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy you have no idea , I used to have to travel from southwest la to Memphis tenn every two weeks for about 10 years . I bought that 250 new, I went out of warranty in 16 months . 101200 miles I had my first out of pocket repair bill at ford, they wouldn't budge on an out of warranty adjustment . It cost me 13,600$ . 10 months later another 5600,$ and the final straw was September 2011 it broke again and repair quote was right at 10k . I had enough and got rid of it. Never again will I own a 6.0 turbo diesel




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

walker said:


> Smoke is horsepower going out the tail pipe. I would rather it hual as and not smoke just my thinking


agreed^ smoke is just wasted fuel. on the other hand others will argue the unburned fuel helps keep egts down


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

gav09 said:


> agreed^ smoke is just wasted fuel. on the other hand others will argue the unburned fuel helps keep egts down


I disagree with that totally . An excessive rich condition causes egt's to rise . The unburnt fuel continues burning in the manifold and exhaust , which is why the manifolds glow red. I would see egt's at 1400 -1500 when I turned my tuner all the way up . Just my .02 cents on that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> I disagree with that totally . An excessive rich condition causes egt's to rise . The unburnt fuel continues burning in the manifold and exhaust , which is why the manifolds glow red. I would see egt's at 1400 -1500 when I turned my tuner all the way up . Just my .02 cents on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ye you are correct. I can hit 1500 in my cummins but only for very short periods. It's not like wet unburnt fuel is cooling turbo/manifold. Smoke= hot and it would be wise to run an egt gauge. Turbos turn to frags. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^X3....smoke = lots of fuel=high egts. I never had issues on my ford with just the ts performance chip, now my old dodge dually I used to own was a different story.....i had a smarty/quad adrenaline stack along with a handful of other goodies and she would heat up quick! I'm running a edge juice w/attitude in my current 2500 and have ALL the supporting mods and am happy to report that with my foot flat on the floor with a load behind me I've yet to see over 1180° and fuel pressure stays nice and high 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

ill second that my ford always had high EGT temps when my box was at the Max 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't want it to roll black clouds, but a little puff when I floor it would be nice.


----------



## LaMoparPower (Sep 3, 2012)

throw a trash bag over the air filter!

EPA just shut down H&S performances distribution of any emission device tampering equipment (i.e. egr delete kits, intake horns, exhaust that do not have provision for cat or dpf system or any tuning deleting the aforementioned) because of people running around ruining the sport because smoke is "cool"

on a side note, Matt at gearhead tunes makes some pretty nice tunes for the 7.3... i ran his when i had my X, basically they reprogram a 6 pos. chip from TS.. http://www.gearheadautomotiveperformance.com/

you'll like his opening disclaimer.. lol

or


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Ye you are correct. I can hit 1500 in my cummins but only for very short periods. It's not like wet unburnt fuel is cooling turbo/manifold. Smoke= hot and it would be wise to run an egt gauge. Turbos turn to frags.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Yikes I've yet to hit 1100 in my old 24v lol even when towing a 27ft holiday trailer up hill I get good egt's with my super chip flashpaq 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't see how you guys are keeping that cool pulling. My quadzilla makes her hot. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> I don't see how you guys are keeping that cool pulling. My quadzilla makes her hot.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


It's all in how the tune Is set on the box there all different but some tunes run hotter cause there pushing more horse power which then pushes more fuel and with out upgrades like turbo and injectors intake and so on they will run hot so you gotta watch on what you buy and what settings u run on ur boxes its all in fun till you start breakin stuff but you def need a EGT gauge boost and trans temp gauge if u have an automatic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LAPLANT (Oct 7, 2012)

You can wire a .01 ohm resistor into you icp sensor on a switch 
Switch on lots of fuel and power also black smoke
Switch off Stock


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

jprzr said:


> It's all in how the tune Is set on the box there all different but some tunes run hotter cause there pushing more horse power which then pushes more fuel and with out upgrades like turbo and injectors intake and so on they will run hot so you gotta watch on what you buy and what settings u run on ur boxes its all in fun till you start breakin stuff but you def need a EGT gauge boost and trans temp gauge if u have an automatic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O ye I got gauges and I got it defueling at 1300. I keep it in check. I was just saying Mine rubs hot alot. I can hit about 1200 on factory tune pulling a trailer. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

Call Beans Diesel Performance in Woodbury, TN. I promise you won't regret it. Oh and pointlessly blowing smoke isn't cool. If you're on a backroad with no one around then have at it but don't do it in the middle of town.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

you can really blame ford for the problems you had even though the 6.0 trucks had notorious problems they where good trucks if took care of them and did all the neccesary mods but with you stacking chips and everything all in a stock truck youre deff gunna have problems


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

My 2 cents...have cold air intake, Bullydog 6 position chip, & a Banks exhaust-2002 7.3L...Love my chip, set on highest setting get over 20mpg cause I'm barely useing the pedal. But pulling my enclosed trailer nobody has respect for trailer haulers, someone tailgates just tap the gas pedal, smoke flows around the trailer and guarantee they wont tailgate anymore.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

abthis01 said:


> My 2 cents...have cold air intake, Bullydog 6 position chip, & a Banks exhaust-2002 7.3L...Love my chip, set on highest setting get over 20mpg cause I'm barely useing the pedal. But pulling my enclosed trailer nobody has respect for trailer haulers, someone tailgates just tap the gas pedal, smoke flows around the trailer and guarantee they wont tailgate anymore.


O ye I can for sure crank my cummins to get rid of tail gaiters. Very effective. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Dmstrucks02 (Aug 12, 2011)

Check out powerstroke army, you can find anything you need on there. Custom tuned 6 position chip is where its at Beans diesel, Gearhead automotive- there is a few more


----------



## mud life (Aug 18, 2012)

Ts performance 6 position all the way.


----------

